# Catfish!



## jayne (16 May 2008)

Just happened to be walking through the dining room by the new tank when I saw that someone has already moved in(and I haven't even cycled it yet  )
Grabbed the camera to show you all:












Needless to say the tank is now covered,but at least I'm confident that the wood is secure


----------



## Luketendo (16 May 2008)

My Mum was amused.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 May 2008)

haha better get a tank cover or it might jump out


----------



## TDI-line (16 May 2008)

Made me laugh too.


----------



## George Farmer (16 May 2008)

8 out of 10 cats prefer their aquariums massive with nice wood...


----------



## aaronnorth (16 May 2008)

Nice, what kind of specie is that then?


----------



## nickyc (16 May 2008)

Lol!  I'm 'negotiating' kittens with b/f at the moment.  Better not show him this, he already thinks the cats will be at the tanks the whole time!


----------



## Steve Smith (16 May 2008)

Thats fantastic


----------



## Arana (16 May 2008)

If only he could eat algae


----------



## Luketendo (16 May 2008)

nickyc said:
			
		

> Lol!  I'm 'negotiating' kittens with b/f at the moment.  Better not show him this, he already thinks the cats will be at the tanks the whole time!



Trust me my cats could care less they just climb on the tanks because they want to tip the gerbil cage over.


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

Haha thats quality  not sure they would be so keen once its full of water though!

Sam


----------



## beeky (21 May 2008)

He was just testing the wood to make sure it didn't topple.

Our cat used to sit on the edge of the armchair and watch the fish for a while and jump occasionally but after a few weeks realised he couldn't get them and didn't bother after that. Used to jump onto the lid though as it was nice and warm with the lights on!


----------



## LondonDragon (21 May 2008)

You lucky you didn't get one of these jumping in!!


----------

